# Adriana Lima walks the Runway at Desigual's Spring-Summer 2014 Collection 'For Everybody Sex, Fun & Love' in Barcelona - July 9, 2013 (45x) Update



## Mandalorianer (11 Juli 2013)

Adriana Lima walks the Runway at Desigual's Spring-Summer 2014 Collection 'For Everybody Sex, Fun & Love' 
during 080 Barcelona Fashion Week in Barcelona - July 9, 2013



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


:thx: an Thonus​


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juli 2013)

*AW: Adriana Lima walks the Runway at Desigual's Spring-Summer 2014 Collection 'For Everybody Sex, Fun & Love' in Barcelona - July 9, 2013 (39x)*

Schicke Mutti! :WOW:

:thx:


----------



## PL1980 (11 Juli 2013)

*AW: Adriana Lima walks the Runway at Desigual's Spring-Summer 2014 Collection 'For Everybody Sex, Fun & Love' in Barcelona - July 9, 2013 (39x)*

Many thanks fr Adriana.


----------



## hagar200 (12 Juli 2013)

*AW: Adriana Lima walks the Runway at Desigual's Spring-Summer 2014 Collection 'For Everybody Sex, Fun & Love' in Barcelona - July 9, 2013 (39x)*

she is my love...thanks a lot.....


----------



## Q (12 Juli 2013)

*Update + 6*

eins der älteren Semester dort, aber sie rockt den Catwalk mit am besten :WOW: 

:thx:

Adds: 



 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## BlueLynne (12 Juli 2013)

farbig  :thx:


----------



## PL1980 (12 Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank für's Update.


----------



## Toolman (12 Juli 2013)

:thx: für die bunte Adriana


----------



## Matze8426 (13 Juli 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Danke!


----------



## koftus89 (13 Juli 2013)

eine super post und update. tausend dank.


----------



## diego86 (14 Juli 2013)

sehr schön danke


----------



## play (15 Juli 2013)

thanks....


----------

